# Type 1 Diabetic moving to Oz



## Shavonnay (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can give me some first hand advice here.

In the UK, we have our GP, specialist diabetic clinics and medication all covered by NHS.

I understand that in Perth, you must register for medicare (although this is as far as i understand the process!).

Can anyone please advise how someone with diabetes is "handled" over there? Are there such things as "diabetic clinics" in addition to your GP? Is medication easily processed etc?

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

You do need to register for medicare, although what you get on medicare depends on what type of visa you have?

Nobody gets free prescriptions as in the UK. I have epilepsy and will be paying about $34 per prescription item. Some can be claimed back but not all of it.

Department of Health and Ageing - Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme (PBS)

Overview of the PBS Safety Net - Medicare Australia


Diabetes Australia - Diabetes Australia


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

I am type 1 diabetic on an insulin pump. I have been in Australiia 2 weeks and have just signed a contract fo perm work and sponsorship on a 457 visa. I spoke to the medicarepeople and i am covered for consultant apps, diabetes nurses, diaticians etc covered by medicare. Prescriptions havea cost but it i very heavily subsidised. paying about $35 per script. thats all theinfo I have gotten so far. You must bring a referral letter from the UK with you otherwise you will have to be referred by a GP here in Oz.


----------

